# Poemes!!!!!!!



## Zirus (20 Dec 2004)

Hey i know I'm not the best poet 
but I tryed to put what i felt into words and it came out something like this!


THE FIELDS OF IRAQ-AFGHANISTAN AND HAITI  (for all the Canadian Soldiers)


Men From Different Cultures,
Men From Different Colors,
Fight Under One Flag,
Fight For One Cause,
They Struggle To Live,
They Are Willing To Give Their Life,
There Ready To Make,
The ULTIMATE Sacrifice,


In The Fields-They Met As Friends,
In The Fields-They Were Last Seen,
In The Fields-They Lye Dead,
So They May Live And Die,
In The Fields-Again And Again,


---------------========> Dominik Fiset.




and this is just a little something i put togheter its not a poem but its how I picture my self!

I AM CANADIAN



I Am A Soldier,
I Will Do everything In My God Given Powers,
To help those who cant help them selves,
I Am A Soldier
I will Not stand Idly by while people Die,
Even If it requires My Life, I would Give it
So that YOU may live,


YOU who ive never met,
YOU who may Not be Canadian,
YOU who may not be White,
YOU who may not like me
YOU who might not respect what i do,

You don't have to respect me,But respect the fact that in a heart beat
Id be willing to sacrifice the Life that i have spend so Long to build
So that YOU may live for at least One More day !

For I am a soldier
Thats what I do




Please post Comments or  poems thx

Soldat Fiset out!


----------



## qor556 (22 Dec 2004)

its not very good but meh...

Injustice

Soldiers on call
Sent to fight injustice
In the wake of evil
Brought on by the fighters
Who struggle for what they believe
In the supposed name of God
On behalf of all their people,
The followers of Jihad.

Why all the slayings?
They take action for what's best in their interest
They send men to fight
To make the ultimate sacrifice, 

Their greed takes over
Their greed takes lives
On all the young children who die.

To take a life
To save a life
Who gave these people the power to play God
To differentiate what's wrong from right?

Nature finds a way to get even
There is a certain balance
Whoever commits the injustice 
Is the one who suffers in the end.

An eye for an eye
Leaves the whole world blind
Does this explain why people believe these lies?
The lies that they are told day in and day out
To trust in their leaders
Only to be betrayed in the end.

Their children are dying
In a cause they are meant to believe
Even if they truly do not agree
Against their morals
Against their beliefs.

Who are the real insurgents?
I guess it's up to the individual it seems
To dream that one day
There will be peace.

- S. Sarper


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Dec 2004)

> In The Fields-They Lye Dead,



That may possibly get the Bobbitt Award for Most Unintentionally Funny Sentence of 2004.

;D


----------



## Zirus (22 Dec 2004)

micheal!
im afraid I dont Get the joke LOL



and to all thx For the feed back !


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Dec 2004)

Lye is usualy thrown on fresh corpses in mass graves to keep down the stench.  I'm guessing that's what he's refering to, although it's not all that funny...


----------

